# B&W film developing issues



## analogislife (Jul 14, 2019)

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I recently have been trying to develop my own b&w film. However, I’m having issues. My first roll came out blank but not transparent like it had developed? The numbers are show on my roll but other than that nothing. I have attached photos to show an examples as I haven’t found anything online for it. I used Rodinal ratio 1:25 for 6 minutes for the developer and Arista Stop bath 1:30 for 15 seconds. I didn’t use a Fixer because I completely forgot I needed one until just now hah! Wondering if that could have been the reason for all of this... any helpful advice would be appreciated!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 14, 2019)

It has the appearance of film that has been developed when in contact with itself.  Meaning, there was no space between the section of film and the portion of the roll 'below' or 'inside' of it.  Like it was would tight against itself.

But the fact you state you didn't use any fixer might be the problem.  However, if properly developed and stopped, an image should be visible before a fixer is applied.  The image may not be visible for long, however.


----------



## dxqcanada (Jul 14, 2019)

Yes, the fixer would have cleared that up.
http://www.film-photography-blog.com/film-processing-chemistry-how-does-it-work/


----------



## compur (Jul 14, 2019)

analogislife said:


> I didn’t use a Fixer because I completely forgot I needed one until just now hah! Wondering if that could have been the reason for all of this...



Yes. Fixer removes the part of the photo emulsion that is sensitive to light. Without fixer the film will continue reacting to light until it turns all black.


----------



## Dave442 (Jul 14, 2019)

Set each of the chemicals you plan to use out on the counter, in-order, before starting - that way you won't forget. 

With T-Max film I would use Kodak Rapid Fixer.


----------

